# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Kosovë,viti 1998-99!

## fattlumi

Ne kete teme ne vazhdimesi do sjelli vetem fotografi qe karakterizuan vitet e veshtira te Kosoves dhe popullit te saj.
Shumica e fotove do te jene te publikuara per here te pare ne nje portal shqiptar siq eshte Forumi Shqiptar.


P.S.Antaret e nderuar nese done te postojne ndonje foto ne kete teme ju lutem qe ato foto te jene shume te rralla,mundesisht edhe foto te papara me pare.Faleminderit.


*Fotografite e para te ushtareve te UCK-se te bera publike per here te pare nga NY Times,Viti 1997.*

----------


## fattlumi

*Fotografite e para publike te UCK-se*

----------


## fattlumi

*1 nentor 98, Kosove qendrore*

----------


## fattlumi



----------


## fattlumi

*14 mars 1999*

----------


## fattlumi

*Ushtar duke pushuar*

*Takimi me trupat  e Natos*

----------


## fattlumi

*Ushtar te UCK-se*




*Ushtar  te UCK-se prane nje varri masiv
*

----------


## fattlumi

*Nje ushtar i UCK-se i ndihmon shokut te tij te plagosur*


*Ne funeralin e ushtarit te vrare Hamdi Hajrizi 10 nentor 1998*

----------


## fattlumi

*10 nentor 1998,fshati Strofc*



*15 tetor 1998 ,Shaban Rexhaj bashke me familje kthehen ne shtepine e tyre ne Papaz*

----------


## fattlumi

*Ushtare te UCK-se*

----------


## fattlumi

*E premte 5 mars 1999,fshati Gjurgjice pas sulmit te forcave serbe.*


*Ushtare te UCK-se ne Tropoje*

----------


## fattlumi

*Junik ,ushtare te UCK-se,24 korrik 1998*

----------


## fattlumi

*12 nentor 1998 pas vrasjes se shokut*



*24 korrik,Junik*



*
24 shkurt 1999*

----------


## fattlumi



----------


## fattlumi

*Kralan,16 tetor 1998*

----------


## fattlumi

*Malisheve,gusht 1998*

----------


## fattlumi

*Mars,1999*

----------


## fattlumi

*Zenel Ahmeti,54 vjeq,qendron para rrenojave te shtepise se tij*



*Ushtare duke veshtruar terrenin*



*Rasimi,nje ushtar 56 vjeqar*

----------


## fattlumi

*Kopiliq i Ulte,e diel 13 dhjetor 1998*


*Stankovec,Maqedoni 7 prill 1999*

*JohnHolmstrom 21vjeq,ushtar amerikan i ndihmon nje plaku nga Zhegra*

----------


## fattlumi

*Femijet jetim mbajne fotografite e prinderve te tyre ne Bellacerke
*


*Te perndjekur nga shtepite e tyre*

----------

